# Hello - Please help us choose a name



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

What about Taz/Tazzy or Rylee


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Test-ok said:


> What about Taz/Tazzy or Rylee


It's a boy.

Who cares, though, if you like it! We named our boy Haley, after the astronomer, and it wasn't even spelled right.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

lol..if you can call him an it..just messin with ya.
I would think Tazz and Rylee could be either or.
We just named our 7 week golden..Augie


----------



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

Sometimes it doesn't matter because my dogs all have registered names but I call them so many other things. Some nice, some not, but I always say it lovingly.


----------

